# Blue Centipedes



## Inverts4life

I had a post with these pedes awhile back. I found them east of San diego. I had trouble getting an ID on them. When I was at the San diego super show I asked Ken the bug guy about them. He said that they were S. polymorpha, but he still seemed unsure. Kinda wanted to know what you guys think. The pics dont do justice of the blue on the pedes. They are one of my favs now. I will be going to AZ during monsoon season so hopefully can get some S, heros.  I will post pics next month. Thanks.


----------



## zonbonzovi

Any chance you can get a closer pic of the undersides of the terminal legs(the last 2)?


----------



## Anubis77

I've come across blue centipedes too, but the head is usually a bright orange. I've been told they're Scolopendra viridis and Scolopendra polymorpha. 







I lean towards Scolopendra polymorpha, but that's just based on pictures of both species. I'm not sure and would like to find out as well.


----------



## cacoseraph

smooth antenna segments can indicate polymorpha vs. viridis, but since antenna can be regenerated and sometimes regens do not go 100% according to spec they are not 100% bulletproof for ID'ing

i sort of recall <=6-7 is viridis and >=6-7 is polymorpha.  there is only supposed to be an overlap of one, but i can't remember if it is 6 or 7 =P


----------



## zonbonzovi

Seemed as good a place as any to add some more photos & banter about these beautiful centipedes...

This is what I think of when I hear of blue polymorphas; blue accented, toxic yellow with red at the ends











A variation on Anubis' beast above






Similar to one Caco posted awhile back, search Nuprin
















This one, though...
















...confuses me.  I think someone mentioned the atypical, slender terminal legs in another thread?  The spines on the prefemur are, to my eye, more evenly distributed than other polymorpha.  Some of you here have had a closer look at these...what did you think?


----------



## pouchedrat

I think I want it, that's what I think.  lol.. sorry, no help.


----------



## Najakeeper

zonbonzovi said:


> This one, though...


What species is this and where can I get like 20?


----------



## Reptiloso

I saw 2 of these near my house about a week ago, might they be common in puerto Rico?
Edit: of the blue ones


----------



## presurcukr

*my blue*

Rhysida celeris andina love the blue


----------



## malevolentrobot

very interesting stuff, guys. is the locale on these CA, both northern and southern? i am talking to a guy who says he's collected blue pedes in CA, but i have yet to see pictures. i ask because i might end up acquiring some as well.


----------



## nhaverland413

zonbonzovi said:


> This one, though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...confuses me.  I think someone mentioned the atypical, slender terminal legs in another thread?  The spines on the prefemur are, to my eye, more evenly distributed than other polymorpha.  Some of you here have had a closer look at these...what did you think?



http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=1772241#post1772241

Seems to me to be the same species in this thread. (you lucky devil)


----------



## zonbonzovi

Tentatively we'll call them polymorpha, but i have reservations about that.  I'll wait until I have a better lens or they grow larger to say for sure


----------

